# Motor Industry in Dubai-Questions



## warrenjo (May 24, 2010)

Hey guys. My 1st posting so please bear with me. My family and I are considering moving to Dubai but need some advice. I am currently employed at Management level in the motor industry in South Africa but considering seeking employment in Dubai. I am getting mixed feedback from all sorts of financial reports,industry trends etc about the industry. Are there any expats living in Dubai that can advise me on this topic. I dont want to persue this if it is simply not going to be wothwhile. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think it depends on what aspect of the motor industry you are at. Dubai, like the rest of the world, has felt the effects of the economic downturn...and the reports that you are reading are probably true to an extent. 
Unfortunately, I do not work in the same industry so will not be able to provide you with detailed insight. However, I would suggest you browse the internet for jobs available in the city and what they are offering. I would not recommend coming here first and then looking for a job. Although face to face interviews always help, you could always send your CV to different recruitment agencies and companies that are based here and see if you can have a few interviews scheduled before hand. 

A few links to get you started:
Recruitment Agencies Dubai
Jobs from HAYS recruiting experts worldwide | Hays UK
Kershaw Leonard
List of Recruitment Agencies, Executive Search Firms, and Headhunters in Dubai

Wishing you all the very best!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

As above, you don't say which aspect of the car industry. My husband came over here as sales manager for a large well known company and did not earn anywhere near the money he was expecting.Luckily he found other employment and left. Since the crash, everyone we know in car sales in Dubai has had to leave.


----------



## warrenjo (May 24, 2010)

wandabug said:


> As above, you don't say which aspect of the car industry. My husband came over here as sales manager for a large well known company and did not earn anywhere near the money he was expecting.Luckily he found other employment and left. Since the crash, everyone we know in car sales in Dubai has had to leave.


Hi Wandabug

You are exactly the type of person I was hoping to hear from. I too am a Sales Manager and what you have told me here I have heard so many times already. Thank you for the response. Much appreciated.


----------

